# Corn Creek Improvements - Your help needed



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

The Salmon-Challis National Forest will be submitting an application to the Idaho Department of Parks and Recreation (IDPR) for a grant to help fund the Corn Creek Launch Site Improvement Project. The funds will be used to improve safety and accessibility for users of the launch site by extending the existing boat ramp and improving the parking area. The project will provide a safer launch opportunity for jet boats and provide float boaters with a safer location to unload and gear up their boats. The Salmon-Challis needs your support to obtain IDPR Grant Funding. The Forest is requesting letters (e-mails) from users describing their support for IDPR Grant Funding of this project.

Additional information regarding this project can be obtained from Larry Vogel, North Zone Recreation Staff, at the North Fork Ranger District Office at (208 ) 865-2726. Letters of support can be e-mailed to [email protected] and need to be received by January 8, 2016. Please feel free to forward this e-mail to any and all groups or individuals who may support the project. The more support the project has the better the chances of obtaining funding.

Thank you.

Larry Vogel 
North Zone Recreation
Forest Service
Salmon-Challis National Forest
p: 208-865-2700 
[email protected]


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

I received an email with the same information today. Out of curiosity I responded and asked why they were hoping to use Idaho P&R funds to pay for the improvement instead of using USFS funds and/or funds from river user fees. 
Here is the response I received from Larry:

"IDPR funds are federal gas tax funds that go back to the state so they can decide where to spend them. It is very common (here anyway) for municipalities, fed, state agencies etc.. to apply for these funds. We will be matching the IDPR funds with rec fees."

Regardless, it seems strange to use Idaho P&R funds to pay for improvements at a remote location whose primary use is for those launching on a Main Salmon float trip. I'd rather see the funds used for improvements to several spartan launch areas upstream that the more local residents use far more than they do Corn Creek. 

Thoughts?


----------

